# Proof - women are born this way!



## AThornquist (Sep 18, 2009)

We knew women were born this way, but now there is proof!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR_G6EjYRUo"]Mmhmm.[/ame]


----------



## Skyler (Sep 18, 2009)

That sounds familiar for some reason...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 18, 2009)

Very familiar!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 18, 2009)

Now y'all have just gone to meddling!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 18, 2009)

No comment (my wife may get on PB soon)


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 18, 2009)

My wife IS on PB, and I'm fallin' out of my chair!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 18, 2009)

Brad said:


> My wife IS on PB, and I'm fallin' out of my chair!



Hopefully you don't get a pillow and blanket to go with that carpet tonight


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe you should have posted that in the "Guys only Forum"


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 18, 2009)

Women are born Charismatic??


----------



## Piano Hero (Sep 19, 2009)

That was cute!

Even though we gals don't talk *THAT* much...do we? Really?


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 19, 2009)

_The man had it coming._

That's all.



Margaret


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2009)

Did that sound like Crazy Frog to anybody else?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 19, 2009)

My mother's 66 and she's had this condition all her life!


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 19, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> Women are born Charismatic??


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 19, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> Women are born Charismatic??



My thoughts exactly. Ive only been to a charismatic church once. I was looking for a new Church home and though I knew I would not become a member there I went to satisfy a friends pleading. The pastor sounded very much like that little girl DURING HIS SERMON.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 19, 2009)

Primary difference between Men and Women.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> Primary difference between Men and Women.



That's funny! But I must be honest while my wife will take ALL DAY at the mall to get one thing, she doesn't spend much money while there. She actually takes all day trying not to spend money (lol)


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 19, 2009)

What, are you saying we talk a lot? Is that the idea? Well, I was talking to my friend the other day, and she said .....


----------



## Rangerus (Sep 19, 2009)

Sonoftheday said:


> ReformedWretch said:
> 
> 
> > Women are born Charismatic??
> ...



alternate prayer language.


----------



## Jen (Sep 19, 2009)

Jake said:


> Did that sound like Crazy Frog to anybody else?



Yep!


----------

